# 17W LED PAR38 Dimmable Soft White



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Hi Guys,

do you have any opinion on these. I know there are better bulbs on the market, but these will be as temporary. they will definitely will not be enough to grow anything, but at least will provide light

I am planning to use my 48" T5 in the center of the 72" tank and put this one on the sides. probably you can offer other ideas
Thanks

http://www.homedepot.ca/product/17w-led-par38-dimmable-soft-white/926042

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

If i were needing cheap lighting to hold me over Id get this.

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/24-30-36-48-...t=LH_DefaultDomain_2&var=&hash=item870f1d6124

Plus these guys are local, And im sure you can pick the light up.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Thanks JP, but the problem will be how to attach it. I made hungers for my 48", but if I will make for these two fixtures, it will be mess.
That why I am thinking about these bulb, because I can get clip lump or flexible leg.
Even with short reefbrite, I will run in the problems with attachment/hanging.
I was thinking to get Ecoxotic PAR38, but they are costly as temporary 
http://www.goreef.com/Ecoxotic-PAR38-21-watt-LED-Spotlight-455nm.html
In general I would like to stay with my T5s and add one Ecoxotic PAR38 on each side, but I do not know if they will provide enough lights for 12" (should ask Explor3r. he used them)

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

If its for a short time, Why care what it looks like?

The par 38s are fine for a fuge, But nothing near enough for a DT.

I know the new tank is only 18" high, But still dont think it will be enough.

Why dont you just leave everything in the middle of the new tank, This way the 48" is good enough untill the upgrade?


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Chromey said:


> Why dont you just leave everything in the middle of the new tank, This way the 48" is good enough untill the upgrade?


I was thinking about it and now I think probably, I just should add Ecoxotic-PAR38...on the sides and use it as permanent.

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

Ive never seem them in action, But for that price, Their has to be something better?


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Chromey said:


> Ive never seem them in action, But for that price, Their has to be something better?


I seen these and they are really good. the biggest advantage that you can use them as "Screw-in socket"

Have a look on reviews

http://www.marinedepot.com/Ecoxotic_PAR38_LED_Aquarium_Lamp_-Ecoxotic-XX06850-FILTBULD-vi.html

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

now you have me thinking.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Greg, if you're looking for something temporary I have 2 AquaMedic Par38 bulbs that i'm not using anymore. They're rated @ 14k and work pretty good but I found that they were too much of a spotlight effect. I can drop them off if you want to borrow them for a few weeks. PM dude


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Thanks Dave. no need for now. No tank yet 

Do you think they will be able to light 12x12 area?

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Chromey said:


> now you have me thinking.


I spoke with Explor3r and he says that they can penetrate any deep, but they do not spread.

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

sig said:


> I spoke with Explor3r and he says that they can penetrate any deep, but they do not spread.


Thats what she said!!!!! 

Yeah the par bulbs are more of a direct light due to the optics on them. You can also take the optics off to make it more wide spread if needed.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

altcharacter said:


> Thats what she said!!!!!
> 
> Yeah the par bulbs are more of a direct light due to the optics on them. You can also take the optics off to make it more wide spread if needed.


Good idea. will talk later.
Thanks

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

Sorry Greg if im highjacking the thread But i want some info too now.

Im running 4 48" Reef brites And 2 15" reef brites too cover the end.

If i centered the 48" and grabbed 2 of these LED bulbs for each end, What would you guys think? I have a OBTA on 1 end and green polups on the other end.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=20473&page=4

have a look. he's tank was 24" long

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

not sure if i have the height for these... Ill check in the morning.


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

Greg another good option is Evil's PAR38 20k which seem to be much better than the Ecoxotic...Check it out


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

explor3r said:


> Greg another good option is Evil's PAR38 20k which seem to be much better than the Ecoxotic...Check it out


Nanotuners has closed!

I bet the new wave of leds & led pricing coming down, had a huge effect on their business

from their site...

Nov 16, 2004 - Oct 27, 2011

It is with great sadness to announce the end of consumer facing operations at Nanotuners/Nanocustoms. After nearly 8 years as a direct to consumer operation, we are changing gears.

For those customers who have been along for the ride, we thank you for your support. From our humble beginnings on a dining room table, to our latest endeavors, you have been the driving force behind our creativity. A hobbyist to the very core, I am eternally Grateful.

To those customers in the past 3 weeks whom we have been out of contact with, I am truly sorry and ashamed. Our email system has been down since early October, with my sole contact being at [email protected] com

Please contact me through this email address and I will be right in touch. Refunds will be issued in Full to all remaining orders. Custom orders for CNCd products (hybrids + retros + fixtures) will be filled within 3 weeks.

It has been my utmost pleasure serving and growing with the community. INNOVATE OR DIE!

THE ONLY THING PERMANENT is CHANGE

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

WHats the cheapest these bulbs go for?


----------



## WiseGuyPhil (Jun 15, 2011)

Just my recommendation, if you want a cheap alternative, this is what I did when I moved as a solution for my fish until my new tank arrived.

Go purchase one or two of these.
http://www.homedepot.ca/product/whtie-shop-light-4-feet/944526

The ballast can handle T8's with no issue and offered plenty of light on a 18" high tank. You can probably find some used bulbs marine bulbs or buy some softwhite bulbs at Lowes (Homedepot didn't have any). It kept my mushrooms and leathers alive and they transferred well back onto my halides.


----------

